# [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele, GeForce 8600 GT + F.E.A.R. 2



## DonLennschi (1. März 2009)

Einen frohen Sonntagmorgen-Gruß in die Welt.

Ich möchte heute eine kleine Sammlung an PS2-Spielen verkaufen.
In Klammern dahinter schreibe ich den von mir bewerteten Zustand, dazu
kommt dann eine Preisvorstellung meinerseits(exkl. Versand).
Alles auf Verhandlungsbasis!

Silent Hill Origins: 20€ (Top-Zustand,wie neu,minimalste Gebrauchsspuren)  

Final Fantasy XII : 23€ (nur geöffnet,nicht gespielt,wie ausm Laden!)

Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix : 20 € (wie neu,leichteste Gebrauchsspuren)

Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi  : 10€ (wie neu,top in Schuss)
Resident Evil Outbreak : 7€ (Ohne Handbuch, guter Zustand,leichte Gebrauchsspuren)

Metal Gear Solid 3 : 8 € (leichte Gebrauchsspuren)

Tekken Tag Tournament : 4€ (ordentlich,voll funktionsfähig,Gebrauchsspuren)

Smackdown vs. Raw 2007 : 5€ ( leichteKratzer,funktioniert aber wie am 1.Tag)

DragonQuest (Reise d.verw. Kö.) : 10€ (leichte Kratzer,funktioniert einwandfrei)

HDR: Das 3. Zeitalter: 7€ (leichte Gebrauchspuren,geiles Spiel,wie FF10 in Mittelerde)

Anmerkung: ALLE Spiele funktionieren absolut einwandfrei,einige haben wie angegeben,halt leichte(keine tiefen oder großen) Gebrauchsspuren.
Schreibt mich einfach an,alle Preise sind auch immer noch Verhandlungssache, auch bei mehrfachkauf.

Viele Grüße
Euch Lennschi


----------



## DonLennschi (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

push it!


----------



## DonLennschi (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

upwards.


Preisvorschläge sind gerne gesehen.
Alle Preise sind Richtlinien!


----------



## DonLennschi (2. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

Allez hopp,da wandern wir nach oben.


----------



## DonLennschi (5. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

letzter Push.


----------



## DonLennschi (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

Zu den bereits oben angepriesenen Spielen möchte ich nun bedingt durch aufrüstung auch 
meine 

GeForce 8600 GT mit 1024mb DDR2 Ram

loswerden.
Die Karte ist ein halbes Jahr im Betrieb ( und auch erst alt) ,wurde von mir alle 2 Wochen gereinigt,  wurde nicht übertaktet (unter anderem einfach weil ich Angst hätte sowas zu machen) und ist von Gainward.

40€ mit Versand allerdings auch auf Verhandlungsbasis und falls man noch spiele dazu haben möchte,kann man da dann natürlich auch noch über den Preis sprechen.

Ausserdem verkaufe ich F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origins für 30€ (PC-Version)

Das Spiel und auch die DVDs sehen aus wie neu,sind sie ja fast auch.^^

Meldet euch!


----------



## noxious (22. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

Am Besten versuchst du es auch mal hier  


Ich habe den Threadtitel eränzt.


----------



## chr15714n (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*



			
				DonLennschi am 20.03.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem verkaufe ich F.E.A.R. 2 - Project Origins für 30€ (PC-Version)



wie machst du das mit Steam account? Ich hätte interesse...
Gruß
Christian


----------



## DonLennschi (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

pushings


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

würdest du evtl. auch tauschen?


----------



## DonLennschi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*

Moin dude,

das hängt ganz davon ab,was du zu bieten hast!^^
Schreib mir doch einmal was du gegen was tauschen möchtest.

Viele Grüße
Lennschi


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Verkaufe] Playstation 2 Spiele*



			
				DonLennschi am 17.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin dude,
> 
> das hängt ganz davon ab,was du zu bieten hast!^^
> Schreib mir doch einmal was du gegen was tauschen möchtest.
> ...


hast ne pm von mir


----------

